# Italian in algiers



## pedro baleia (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey there!

I play in Banda Filarmónica Boa União Montelavarense, a concert band from Montelavar, Sintra, Portugal!

We've played Rossini's"Italian in algiers" last sunday, let me know your opinion!!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Nice to meet you Pedro, The audio on YT was terrible so it was hard to judge, sorry. What instrument do you play?


----------



## pedro baleia (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Nice to meet you Pedro, The audio on YT was terrible so it was hard to judge, sorry. What instrument do you play?


The recording is made with an amateur camera, that was standing at the back of the auditorium... 
I play the tenor sax!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeed the sound is not very good , but brave to put yourself on the net like this.


----------

